# Daemons of War



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

This is my third fanfic series.. Hope you like it.

Vince ducked back behind the slab of rubble, several bolter rounds pinging above his head. "Hah! Time to let lose the dogs of war, boys," he shouted, and flicked on his vox. "Fourth, seventh, get your arses moving! Show those bastard traitors what it means to mess with the Imperial Guard!"

Lieutenant Vincent Harken of the second regiment let out a bark of laughter as the fourth and seventh regiments charged into the fray from behind the enemy, their bayonets and lasrifles slaughtering the heretics. "Wooo!" said Harken, who hopped into a nearby open-topped transport, speeding down the dirt road. The other troopers in the jeep were cheering or waving their guns in the air. A stray las shot blew one of their brains out.

"Holy shit! Keep your heads down, men!" yelled the lieutenant. "We have to connect with the fourth around the side to strengthen their flanks.. Once the traitors are finished we will drive back around through the seventh and back to our men," he slouched down in his seat to avoid getting shot. 

It went down so fast, Harken had no idea what was happening. There was a loud sound, then the next thing he knew the transport was flipping over. Then came darkness, which seemed to never end.
xxx
Vincent opened his eyes, which brought a wave of pain into his head. He was staring straight up into the sun. He rolled painfully over onto his side. "Eghh.." he spat a wad of phlegm and blood into the hot, stinging sand. Harken grasped a nearby metal bar, which was part of the mangled tramsport.

"Oi Palukes? Jim?" he called back to the wrecked vehicle. An awful realization came upon him when he saw the torn up bodies of his fellows. He started when he saw that they had already started to rot. "Oh my.. Shit! How long have I been out here?!"

He started walking back to the second regiment's positions. After an hour or so of trudging through the dust, he began to see a red tint to things. Vincent figured he was just hallucinating, but as he kept walking he began to see more real things.. Figures in the dust, moving towards and away from him at the same time. The harassing half-seen figures disappeared when he reached the second regiment.

Transparent figures shot ghost-bullets into an unseen foe, doing a dance of death around the battlefield. Vincent fell to his knees, clawing at his hair. "RAHH! What the hell IS this!?" he screamed to the heavens. He walked up to one of the ghost figures. He went to turn the man around, but his hands passed right through the figure. "What sort of trickery..."

He saw his sergeants, leading countless men in some insane ghost battle. "Anybody? Is ANYBODY out there!" screamed the lieutenant, who fell to the dirty ground, and succumbed into blackness.


----------



## The Hellforger (Jul 6, 2009)

it was a good story but a few things i didn't like about it were 
1). the jeep thing. its 40k not real life so i don't think you should cross the two together.
2). the story should have had more to it so people knew what had happened. it was fairly anti-climatic


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Lieutenant Vincent awoke to a hissing noise by his ear. One of the poisonous snakes infamous to Salvun III had slithered up next to him. Vince's breathing quickened, his heart thudded in his chest. Harken slowly and carefully rolled onto his side. He unsheathed his combat knife and lunged it towards the snake, who at the same time lunged towards the Lieutenant with its teeth bared. Its teeth sunk into his left knee.

"RAAAAAH!" screamed Harken in pain and terror, who ripped the snake off of his leg and cut its head off. His life flashed before his eyes before he was able to get a hold of himself. "Son of a bitch..." he stammered, before running the knife back and forth above his knee.

Vincent was trying to bleed out the venom. He stopped about two inches deep, the pain threatening to overwhelm him, but he pulled through. Blood was leaking out of the deep cut in a constant flow, and after five seconds he ripped off his shirt and stopped the flow up with it. Harken howled in pain. That's when he realized he wasn't in the desert anymore.

"What? Where am I?" the Lieutenant wondered, rolling down off of a slab onto the metal floor. Strange whispering noises haunted him. A strange door spun open, its hundreds of spinning, whirring pieces confusing Harken in a thousand different ways. Three tall figures strode into the small room. Too tall to be human, too skinny to be Astartes.

"Hmm what do you know? He is awake! And he prevailed against the snake. A great addition to the collection," said one of the figures in Low Gothic.

"Yesss good. The Dark Lord will be pleassssed," hissed one of them. The one that hadn't spoke yet turned to the first and said something in a strange yet graceful language that the lieutenant didn't recognize. It walked over to Harken, and smashed its knee into his chin with amazing force for something so scrawny. It stalked over to him and punched him in the sternum with a rib-cracking blow. Harken slid onto his back and succumbed to the blackness.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

how many times has he succumbed to the blackness? 3, 4?


----------

